# Canon Products Selected for Esteemed Technical Image Press Association Awards for 21st Consecutive Y



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 9, 2015)

```
TOKYO, April 9, 2015—Canon camera products were honored with four “Best Photo and Imaging Product” awards by the Technical Image Press Association (TIPA), representing 27 photo and imaging magazines from 16 countries across five continents. The award-winning products are: the EOS 7D Mark II digital SLR camera, the IXUS 160 (PowerShot ELPH 160 in the Americas) / IXUS 1651 / IXUS 170 (PowerShot ELPH 170 IS) digital compact cameras, the EF100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II USM super-telephoto zoom lens, and the EF11-24mm f/4L USM ultra-wide-angle zoom lens. This year marks Canon’s 21st consecutive year as a TIPA award recipient.2</p>
<p><strong>Best DSLR Expert: EOS 7D Mark II</strong>

Selected for this year’s “Best DSLR Expert” award, Canon’s APS-C-size flagship-model EOS 7D Mark II offers impressive specifications that, according to the TIPA jury, “appeal to photographers who know what a DSLR is capable of delivering.” The camera is equipped with an approximately 20.2-megapixel CMOS sensor and Canon’s Dual DIGIC 6 image processors, all housed within a weather- and dust-resistant magnesium alloy body. In addition to realizing a fast continuous shooting speed of 10 frames per second, the EOS 7D Mark II employs a 65-point (all cross type) AF system and viewfinder providing an approximately 100 percent field of view. The jury highlighted such “exciting” features as HDR (High Dynamic Range)3 and Multiple Exposure4 modes, as well as an intervalometer and a bulb timer for long exposure capture. Furthermore, the camera incorporates dual card slots for both SD and CF cards, is capable of capturing smooth, highly responsive Full HD video thanks to its Dual Pixel CMOS AF technology, and is equipped with a dedicated stereo microphone and built-in headphone jack ports.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Best Easy Compact Camera: IXUS 160 / IXUS 165 / IXUS 170</strong>

With the introduction of the IXUS 160, IXUS 165 and IXUS 170, the TIPA judges said, “Canon has gone against the tide that supposedly swept away the possibility of new and exciting entrants in [the compact] camera category.” Named “Best Easy Compact Camera,” the three “compact and very affordable” IXUS-series cameras provide both “long-range optical zoom and stunning image quality,” features that, according to the jury, camera phones lack. In particular, the IXUS 170 was recognized for being an “exceptionally slim camera … with a very long-range [12x] optical zoom,” and for employing an approximately 20.0-megapixel image sensor and Intelligent IS, an optical image stabilization system that analyzes camera movement and applies the optimal correction method for shake-free stills and 720p HD video. The judges noted that “users can rely on the Smart AUTO mode,” a function that automatically chooses the optimal camera settings based on the scene being captured. The IXUS 165 also comes with Intelligent IS, while both the IXUS 165 and IXUS 160 each incorporate a 20.0-megapixel image sensor and an 8x optical zoom lens.</p>
<p><strong>Best Expert DSLR Zoom Lens: EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II USM</strong>

Winner of the “Best Expert DSLR Zoom Lens” award, the Canon EF100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II USM was designed for full-frame SLR cameras, but is “equally beneficial” for APS-C digital SLR camera users who want to gain even more zoom range. In addition to 4-stop image stabilization and a USM (Ultra-Sonic Motor) delivering fast, near-silent AF performance, the lens employs 21 elements in 16 groups, including fluorite and super UD (ultra-low dispersion) lens elements, making possible “high image quality across the frame.” Furthermore, Canon’s ASC (Air Sphere Coating) technology offers advanced anti-reflective properties to achieve reduced ghosting and flares, while the lens’s nine-bladed circular aperture enables background blur that, according to the TIPA jury, is “smooth” and “impressive.” The judges also focused on the lens’s rear focusing design, with a floating element that “enhances AF speed and ensures uniformity in image quality at all focusing distances.” Other features mentioned by the TIPA jury include the EF100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II USM’s adjustment ring, which enables users to fine-tune the zoom ring’s torque based on user preferences, and an independent-construction tripod mount that can be detached even while the lens is attached to a camera.</p>
<p><strong>Best Professional DSLR Lens: EF 11-24mm f/4L USM</strong>

Earning TIPA’s “Best Professional DSLR Lens” title, the EF11-24mm f/4L USM ultra-wide-angle zoom lens provides users with access to the “widest angle of view5 yet achieved for a rectilinear full-frame DSLR zoom lens.” In addition to boasting an impressive minimum focal length of 11 mm, the lens makes possible “minimally distorted images throughout its range.” It employs 16 lens elements in 11 groups, and incorporates four aspherical lens elements that help “minimize distortion from the center to the frame edge,” as well as an optical array that “provides straight lines with minimal curvature throughout the entire [zoom] range.” The lens also features super UD and UD lens elements that, according to the TIPA jury, “significantly reduce chromatic aberration,” as well as Canon’s SWC coating to reduce flare and ghosting. The EF11-24mm f/4L USM offers a body design that is “well sealed for dust and water resistance,” and allows for manual focusing even when in AF mode.</p>
<p><strong>About the TIPA Awards</strong>

Held every year since 1991, the TIPA Awards recognize the best photo and imaging products announced during the previous 12 months based on such criteria as innovativeness, use of leading-edge technologies, design, and ease of use. In 1992, Canon took home its first TIPA accolade for the EOS 100 SLR camera and, over 23 separate occasions since then, has been honored with TIPA awards for a total of 73 products and technologies.2</p>
<ol>
<li>The IXUS 165 is not available in Japan and the Americas.</li>
<li>Includes the EOS D2000, jointly developed with Eastman Kodak, winner of the 1998-1999 TIPA Best Pro Digital Camera award.</li>
<li>The EOS 7D Mark II’s HDR mode includes five HDR shooting functions.</li>
<li>The EOS 7D Mark II’s Multiple Exposure function allows users to select between two modes—Function and Control Priority, and Continuous Shooting Priority—as well as from four image compositing methods.</li>
<li>Among lenses for interchangeable-lens cameras (SLR and compact system cameras). As of February 6, 2015, based on a Canon survey. Excludes fisheye lenses.</li>
</ol>
```


----------



## painya (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: Canon Products Selected for Esteemed Technical Image Press Association Awards for 21st Consecuti*

They have to at least be doing something right


----------



## Travelintrevor (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: Canon Products Selected for Esteemed Technical Image Press Association Awards for 21st Consecuti*

I don't feel the 7D MK II should have won based only on what is written above but because it is such a superb all around performer. I initially held back for a few months before buying one but sure am happy that I did. IQ really is very good, AF system is off the charts good (much better than my Mk III) and the spread of the points over the image area is a welcomed bonus and the Live View focusing and face recognition will make my life easier during events.

The programmability of the MK II is something the 5D Mk III needs. I can change between my 1.2 and 2.0 lenses and the 7D MK II will increase or decrease the ISO to match exposure! Awesome.
Same goes for zooms with variable f stops (70-300L, etc) Set exposure (in manual) and zoom in/out and the ISO changes (my preference over shutter speed) to maintain exposure. This is HUGE for consistent post work.

The ability to program in high and low f stop, ISO and shutter is also extremely useful and something I could have used last year on a few occasions when I used a priority mode (changing light situations). I can now specify a range and know that my minimum shutter speed will still be high enough, my f stop won't be too shallow or too deep, etc. 

It has multiple My Menu tabs. Hopefully they will firmware update this for the Mk III. It saves precious time.

Ability to push the files. A huge increase over the 5D MK III. No more banding or blotchy shadow noise. 

So much more to love about the 7D MK II...it has actually become my preferred camera over my 5D MK III because it just gets "out of my way" more.


----------



## Tugela (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: Canon Products Selected for Esteemed Technical Image Press Association Awards for 21st Consecuti*



painya said:


> They have to at least be doing something right



Sponsoring the awards ceremony most likely.


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: Canon Products Selected for Esteemed Technical Image Press Association Awards for 21st Consecuti*

7D MARK 2 USERS/OWNERS FTW
WE CAN ALL FEEL PROUD OF OUR PURCHASES EVEN IF YOUR UNITS AREN'T OPERATING CORRECTLY BUT WILL BE REPAIRED.
hmm i have a hater a so-called fake photog & skater geek here in nyc dat still hating on me cause i got better cameras then him and his idiot longboaders/geeks 
guess he's even madder still waiting for used 5d3 (he can always buy mine) : sarcasm 
k.dixon the loser

SORRY FELLOW USERS JUST HAVING A MOMENT ( A FAKE PHOTOG IN BRONX NYC SAID THE 7D2 IS FOR MOST PEOPLE) TRANSLATIONS HES STILL USING A OLD RUN DOWN T3 FOR MODELING PICS.
AWESOME JOB CANON KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK 5D MARK 4,80D AND 7D MARK 3


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: Canon Products Selected for Esteemed Technical Image Press Association Awards for 21st Consecuti*



Travelintrevor said:


> I don't feel the 7D MK II should have won based only on what is written above but because it is such a superb all around performer. I initially held back for a few months before buying one but sure am happy that I did. IQ really is very good, AF system is off the charts good (much better than my Mk III) and the spread of the points over the image area is a welcomed bonus and the Live View focusing and face recognition will make my life easier during events.
> 
> The programmability of the MK II is something the 5D Mk III needs. I can change between my 1.2 and 2.0 lenses and the 7D MK II will increase or decrease the ISO to match exposure! Awesome.
> Same goes for zooms with variable f stops (70-300L, etc) Set exposure (in manual) and zoom in/out and the ISO changes (my preference over shutter speed) to maintain exposure. This is HUGE for consistent post work.
> ...



I TOO HAVE USED MY 7D MARK 2 AT LEAST 40-55% MORE THEN MY 5D3


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: Canon Products Selected for Esteemed Technical Image Press Association Awards for 21st Consecuti*



Tugela said:


> painya said:
> 
> 
> > They have to at least be doing something right
> ...



So you're saying the Technical Image Press Association is acting unethically? Interesting allegation, care to back it up with evidence?


----------



## Marauder (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: Canon Products Selected for Esteemed Technical Image Press Association Awards for 21st Consecuti*

Well, I came on here figuring I'd find troll poop from the usual "trash the 7D Mark II suspects." And I did. What a surprise!  8)


----------



## Marauder (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: Canon Products Selected for Esteemed Technical Image Press Association Awards for 21st Consecuti*



Travelintrevor said:


> I don't feel the 7D MK II should have won based only on what is written above but because it is such a superb all around performer. I initially held back for a few months before buying one but sure am happy that I did. IQ really is very good, AF system is off the charts good (much better than my Mk III) and the spread of the points over the image area is a welcomed bonus and the Live View focusing and face recognition will make my life easier during events.
> 
> The programmability of the MK II is something the 5D Mk III needs. I can change between my 1.2 and 2.0 lenses and the 7D MK II will increase or decrease the ISO to match exposure! Awesome.
> Same goes for zooms with variable f stops (70-300L, etc) Set exposure (in manual) and zoom in/out and the ISO changes (my preference over shutter speed) to maintain exposure. This is HUGE for consistent post work.
> ...



Thanks for sharing your insights and experiences Trevor! ;D


----------



## dak723 (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: Canon Products Selected for Esteemed Technical Image Press Association Awards for 21st Consecuti*

Ah, the Canon haters can't stand that some folks understand what a really good camera is. All they know is test results and internet buzz. Too bad. Not to say that other camera makers don't make good products. I started with Olympus (OM-1) and have always respected their products, too. If all you care about is the Exmor sensors, please go buy your Sony A7 or A7R. I bought an A7 II and returned it within 3 days. The hype is not the reality.

But haters will continue to hate and trolls will continue to troll. And pretty much ruin forums like this one.


----------



## Marauder (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: Canon Products Selected for Esteemed Technical Image Press Association Awards for 21st Consecuti*



dak723 said:


> Ah, the Canon haters can't stand that some folks understand what a really good camera is. All they know is test results and internet buzz. Too bad. Not to say that other camera makers don't make good products. I started with Olympus (OM-1) and have always respected their products, too. If all you care about is the Exmor sensors, please go buy your Sony A7 or A7R. I bought an A7 II and returned it within 3 days. The hype is not the reality.
> 
> But haters will continue to hate and trolls will continue to troll. And pretty much ruin forums like this one.



Indeed!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: Canon Products Selected for Esteemed Technical Image Press Association Awards for 21st Consecuti*



dak723 said:


> Ah, the Canon haters can't stand that some folks understand what a really good camera is. All they know is test results and internet buzz.



Well, of course the 7DII deserves no awards. After all, it doesn't deliver an additional two stops of low ISO DR…which everyone, everyone, everyone needs (even more than thneeds)!!


----------



## Travelintrevor (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: Canon Products Selected for Esteemed Technical Image Press Association Awards for 21st Consecuti*



Marauder said:


> Thanks for sharing your insights and experiences Trevor! ;D




Sure thing! 7D MK II is just fun to shoot and I find myself taking pictures of stupid things (light switches? really?) ...just to pick it up and play with it....


----------



## sulla (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: Canon Products Selected for Esteemed Technical Image Press Association Awards for 21st Consecuti*

Well, sigma has also been rewarded 2 honours for 2 lenses, presumably also for the n-th consecutive year.
It would be interesting to look up who else won which awards and how many caregories there are. Then to compare how well canon did in comparison with the competitors.


----------



## Marauder (Apr 10, 2015)

*Re: Canon Products Selected for Esteemed Technical Image Press Association Awards for 21st Consecuti*



neuroanatomist said:


> dak723 said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, the Canon haters can't stand that some folks understand what a really good camera is. All they know is test results and internet buzz.
> ...



Yup! LOL


----------



## Marauder (Apr 10, 2015)

*Re: Canon Products Selected for Esteemed Technical Image Press Association Awards for 21st Consecuti*



Travelintrevor said:


> Marauder said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for sharing your insights and experiences Trevor! ;D
> ...



I'd love a 7D Mark II and I've been saving for one, but some other financial things need to be addressed before I can do that, so I'm soldiering on with my original 7D Mark I. Ah well!


----------



## nda (Apr 10, 2015)

*Re: Canon Products Selected for Esteemed Technical Image Press Association Awards for 21st Consecuti*



sulla said:


> Well, sigma has also been rewarded 2 honours for 2 lenses, presumably also for the n-th consecutive year.
> It would be interesting to look up who else won which awards and how many caregories there are. Then to compare how well canon did in comparison with the competitors.



http://www.tipa.com/english/XXV_tipa_awards_2015.html


----------



## TeT (Apr 10, 2015)

*Re: Canon Products Selected for Esteemed Technical Image Press Association Awards for 21st Consecuti*

Interesting set of awards. Nothing there that looked to outrageously wrong, probably a couple worth arguing but at that point its between the top two in a catagory, not a bunch of also rans...

I didn't see an award for most DR. Gee I wonder why...


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 10, 2015)

*Re: Canon Products Selected for Esteemed Technical Image Press Association Awards for 21st Consecuti*

All this is proof that Canon never innovates... <SARCASM TAG>


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 10, 2015)

*Re: Canon Products Selected for Esteemed Technical Image Press Association Awards for 21st Consecuti*



neuroanatomist said:


> dak723 said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, the Canon haters can't stand that some folks understand what a really good camera is. All they know is test results and internet buzz.
> ...



I got a 7DII and it took terrible pictures and the AF system was next to useless..... until I learned how to use it properly..... (still learning)


----------



## Marauder (Apr 10, 2015)

*Re: Canon Products Selected for Esteemed Technical Image Press Association Awards for 21st Consecuti*



Don Haines said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > dak723 said:
> ...



Still haven't gotten my 7D Mark II, but I am very much looking forward to it! Can't wait to play with the AF system!


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 10, 2015)

*Re: Canon Products Selected for Esteemed Technical Image Press Association Awards for 21st Consecuti*



dak723 said:


> Ah, the Canon haters can't stand that some folks understand what a really good camera is. All they know is test results and internet buzz. Too bad. Not to say that other camera makers don't make good products. I started with Olympus (OM-1) and have always respected their products, too. If all you care about is the Exmor sensors, please go buy your Sony A7 or A7R. I bought an A7 II and returned it within 3 days. The hype is not the reality.
> 
> But haters will continue to hate and trolls will continue to troll. And pretty much ruin forums like this one.



Why?


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 10, 2015)

*Re: Canon Products Selected for Esteemed Technical Image Press Association Awards for 21st Consecuti*



Don Haines said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > dak723 said:
> ...



Cat napping photography will not help ;D


----------



## coldsweat (Apr 10, 2015)

*Re: Canon Products Selected for Esteemed Technical Image Press Association Awards for 21st Consecuti*



nda said:


> sulla said:
> 
> 
> > Well, sigma has also been rewarded 2 honours for 2 lenses, presumably also for the n-th consecutive year.
> ...


When you look at the awards as a whole - they seem extremely fair, balanced & un-biased.


----------



## Tugela (Apr 10, 2015)

*Re: Canon Products Selected for Esteemed Technical Image Press Association Awards for 21st Consecuti*



coldsweat said:


> nda said:
> 
> 
> > sulla said:
> ...



Of course. You have to give everyone a prize, otherwise they might stop sending money


----------



## charlesa (Apr 10, 2015)

*Re: Canon Products Selected for Esteemed Technical Image Press Association Awards for 21st Consecuti*

These awards always sound a bit silly. The 11-24 just has a silly price, but pristine optics


----------



## Eldar (Apr 10, 2015)

*Re: Canon Products Selected for Esteemed Technical Image Press Association Awards for 21st Consecuti*



neuroanatomist said:


> dak723 said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, the Canon haters can't stand that some folks understand what a really good camera is. All they know is test results and internet buzz.
> ...


John, again I think you have this around the wrong foot and the tone of your post is a bit silly.

None (meaning few) expected the 7DII to be a high DR body. The people asking for improved DR and improved noise from the sensor (including me) are talking about the high end FF cameras. The 7DII was way beyond what I expected. It is (in my view) clearly the best crop camera available (I bought one). 10fps, the AF system and a rather impressive list of features, combined with a reasonable sensor performance (clearly not great, but still), makes this a great camera for the price. Award well earned.

But that does not remove the fact that Canon's FF sensors, including the 50,6MP beast in the 5DS is way behind Sony on (low ISO) DR and (most likely, but I'll await proper test reports) also noise.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 10, 2015)

*Re: Canon Products Selected for Esteemed Technical Image Press Association Awards for 21st Consecuti*



Eldar said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > dak723 said:
> ...



Thus, the implication that the award was bought and paid for by Canon, and thus the 3rd post in this thread was:



LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Never mind half the other cameras they tested could deliver more HDR with a single shot, and thus under any scenario...






Eldar said:


> ...and the tone of your post is a bit silly



Yes, it was intended to be flippant, but that doesn't chance the nature of the initial complaints about the 7DII from 'the usual suspects'.


----------



## Hector1970 (Apr 10, 2015)

*Re: Canon Products Selected for Esteemed Technical Image Press Association Awards for 21st Consecuti*

As a 7D II owner I am a bit surprised it won an award.
I'm on an upward curve of satisfaction with the 7D2 (as described here at one stage on a post from Lensrentals or somewhere). My initial reaction with it was disappointment. The 10 FPS is excellent, the viewfinder is really clear (not sure how come but its crystal clear), the focusing is very good. For sport its amazing what you can get with 10 FPS that 6 FPS doesn't quite catch. A 1DX must be great fun.

I haven't been over impressed with image quality on the 7D II. 
I find I can't crop pictures very much without signs of that showing up.
I'm a bit spoilt by the 5D III.
Maybe its won because it has the best image quality of an APS-C sensor but I'd be surprised if that was the case. Either that or there has been no progress on image quality on APS-C sensors.
The Olympus OM-D E....? II seems to be able to match or better them with a smaller sensor.
Maybe there isn't much competition in that category this year


The 100-400 on the other hand is a great lens and works very well on both the 5DIII and 7DII.
Combined with the 7DII lowlight performance isn't great as the ISO performance of the 7D II doesn't match the 5DIII at all. I'd have thought they could have improved the ISO performance more.


I'll be really interest to see photos from the 11-24mm to see how good this is. It's very attractive with a high price on its head. I like wide angle - I'll have to start saving or sell a kidney.


----------



## pknight (Apr 10, 2015)

*Re: Canon Products Selected for Esteemed Technical Image Press Association Awards for 21st Consecuti*



Hector1970 said:


> I haven't been over impressed with image quality on the 7D II.
> I find I can't crop pictures very much without signs of that showing up.



Hmmm.

http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1425001&page=1


----------



## Hector1970 (Apr 10, 2015)

*Re: Canon Products Selected for Esteemed Technical Image Press Association Awards for 21st Consecuti*

Really interesting link.
Couldn't agree at all about what that link says about cropability.

What does anyone else with a 7D Mark II think?


----------



## pknight (Apr 10, 2015)

*Re: Canon Products Selected for Esteemed Technical Image Press Association Awards for 21st Consecuti*



Hector1970 said:


> Really interesting link.
> Couldn't agree at all about what that link says about cropability.
> 
> What does anyone else with a 7D Mark II think?



I agree with what Jake said in the link completely. As I posted in that thread, I attribute a lot of the increased cropability that I have found with the 7DII (compared to the 7D) to having things in much better focus with the 7DII. There are a lot of heavily cropped 7DII images on POTN that show it can be done.


----------



## Hector1970 (Apr 10, 2015)

*Re: Canon Products Selected for Esteemed Technical Image Press Association Awards for 21st Consecuti*

I guess its perspective too.
I don't know how bad the 7D was for cropability. Maybe it was very bad.
It depends too how clean and image you want after a crop or what size you intend to print or what you are doing with your prints.
Stand a few feet back and it probably looks fine. My eyesight is too good. As I get older everything will look better.
The 5D III has ruined my perspective. Maybe its too good.
I have a 500D as well and I find the 7D II not much an improvement on it. Maybe I had a good copy of a 500D and not so good copy of a 7D II.


----------



## pknight (Apr 10, 2015)

*Re: Canon Products Selected for Esteemed Technical Image Press Association Awards for 21st Consecuti*

Not so much perspective, I think. I had no problem cropping 7D images quite dramatically. I just get more shots with the 7DII that are in sharp focus, which means more images that can be cropped. Again, there is sufficient evidence across the web that 7DII images can be cropped dramatically and yield sharp, detailed images. I am not going to speculate on why you are not having good results, as there could be many reasons (including a bad copy), but I feel comfortable concluding that it is not a general problem with the 7DII, or else these sharp, cropped images that are out there would not be out there.


----------



## dak723 (Apr 10, 2015)

*Re: Canon Products Selected for Esteemed Technical Image Press Association Awards for 21st Consecuti*



Dylan777 said:


> dak723 said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, the Canon haters can't stand that some folks understand what a really good camera is. All they know is test results and internet buzz. Too bad. Not to say that other camera makers don't make good products. I started with Olympus (OM-1) and have always respected their products, too. If all you care about is the Exmor sensors, please go buy your Sony A7 or A7R. I bought an A7 II and returned it within 3 days. The hype is not the reality.
> ...



Two main reasons I returned the camera. The EVF did not meet my expectations. Outdoors (even at the highest setting) it was too dark, and indoors too light. This effectively minimized the advantage of WYSIWYG that an EVF can provide. The EVF is not as good as the Olympus OM-D EM-1, which I have. 

The other reason was not the camera, but the lens. With a minimum budget, I needed the kit lens to be relatively good. I knew it probably wouldn't be as good as my 24-105 L, but the lens was noticeably soft on almost the entire right side. Whether it was the lens or the shutter shock issue that some have talked about, I don't know.

I know many are happy using the Sony A7 with adapter and their Canon lenses, but I did not try that route. While many have had success with the various adapters, I have also read numerous user experiences that have said that the focus peaking is not always reliable and Auto focus is very slow and not reliable either. According to manufacturer websites, most adapters will not auto focus with the 24-105 L, although some user reviews contradict this.

The A7 II also under-exposed by a stop on most shots (but not all). I found that in the days that I had it, none of my shots required those extra 2 stops of DR.

This is not to say that the Sony is not a good camera. If it were not for the lousy (and perhaps faulty) lens, I would have given it a longer and more thorough test. With the bad lens, I figured I better return it before I dropped the camera or something! 

For those that need to rely on the Sony lenses (their other lens, the Sony FE 24-70mm f/4 ZA OSS Zeiss Vario-Tessar gets really lousy reviews on SLR gear) you might want to think twice about this camera. People often talk about "the system" when comparing cameras - not just the sensor. Well, the sensor may be excellent on this camera, but the system isn't there yet. Based on the lenses and the disappointing EVF, I returned the camera. The only thing that would make me consider this camera in the future is its compact size. That, more than the sensor, was quite appealing compared to the Canon 6D.


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Apr 10, 2015)

*Re: Canon Products Selected for Esteemed Technical Image Press Association Awards for 21st Consecuti*

if it helps or provides comedy there a lame guy in nyc the bronx named kiefer dixon on facebook thats hates on people who own 5D Mark 3 and 7D Mark 2 cameras he annointed himself best photog in nyc while using an old run down t3i living with his mom pretending too be a air traffic controller lol  he will hate on folks badly


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: Canon Products Selected for Esteemed Technical Image Press Association Awards for 21st Consecuti*



dak723 said:


> Ah, the Canon haters can't stand that some folks understand what a really good camera is. All they know is test results and internet buzz. Too bad. Not to say that other camera makers don't make good products. I started with Olympus (OM-1) and have always respected their products, too. If all you care about is the Exmor sensors, please go buy your Sony A7 or A7R. I bought an A7 II and returned it within 3 days. The hype is not the reality.
> 
> But haters will continue to hate and trolls will continue to troll. And pretty much ruin forums like this one.



Yes, because a JPG HDR mode and a bulb mode make for a ground-breaking win. Maybe it deserves an award, but if those are the things mentioned, come on, it's a joke award, just like most awards of these sort.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: Canon Products Selected for Esteemed Technical Image Press Association Awards for 21st Consecuti*



Don Haines said:


> All this is proof that Canon never innovates... <SARCASM TAG>



yah, jpg HDR and bulb mode and intervalometer are mega-innovation.

maybe they do, maybe they don't, but don't use silly awards like this to judge either way


----------



## fragilesi (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: Canon Products Selected for Esteemed Technical Image Press Association Awards for 21st Consecuti*



LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Yes, because a JPG HDR mode and a bulb mode make for a ground-breaking win. Maybe it deserves an award, but if those are the things mentioned, come on, it's a joke award, just like most awards of these sort.



Seriously?

You picked those three points out of the whole list. From the TIPA site . . .



> With specs that appeal to photographers who know what a DSLR is capable of delivering, the 20.2MP APS-C CMOS sensor in the Canon EOS 7D Mark II resides within a weather- and dust-resistant magnesium alloy body along with dual DIGIC 6 processors. The camera features 10 frames-per-second shooting rate, a 65-point (all cross type) AF system, and a 100% field of view viewfinder. Exciting features include HDR and multi-exposure modes, intervalometer and bulb timer for long exposure capture. The camera has dual card slots for both SD-type and CF cards. To support Full HD video quality there is Dual Pixel CMOS AF and dedicated stereo microphone and built-in headphone jack ports.



THAT's why they say it won the award.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Apr 13, 2015)

*Re: Canon Products Selected for Esteemed Technical Image Press Association Awards for 21st Consecuti*



fragilesi said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, because a JPG HDR mode and a bulb mode make for a ground-breaking win. Maybe it deserves an award, but if those are the things mentioned, come on, it's a joke award, just like most awards of these sort.
> ...



More like you conveniently clipped out the "The jury highlighted such “exciting” features as HDR (High Dynamic Range) and Multiple Exposure modes, as well as an intervalometer and a bulb timer for long exposure capture.". That is what proves it to all be a joke. (And if a Nikon or someone else wins an industry award it's usually the same nonsense, most of these awards are just fluff.)

If they had highlighted large buffer, 10fps, advanced AF system combined with high reach, then fine. But they highlight ridiculous stuff and then just randomly list the Canon product spec sheet list.


----------



## fragilesi (Apr 13, 2015)

*Re: Canon Products Selected for Esteemed Technical Image Press Association Awards for 21st Consecuti*



LetTheRightLensIn said:


> fragilesi said:
> 
> 
> > LetTheRightLensIn said:
> ...



That's the citation from the TIPA site *verbatim*. Nothing clipped at all. That's why they say it won the award and you can see 10fps and the AF system do indeed appear before the mention of those features.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 13, 2015)

*Re: Canon Products Selected for Esteemed Technical Image Press Association Awards for 21st Consecuti*



LetTheRightLensIn said:


> If they had highlighted large buffer, 10fps, advanced AF system combined with high reach, then fine. But they highlight ridiculous stuff and then just randomly list the Canon product spec sheet list.



Some random copy editor threw the word "exciting" in the middle of the list of features just for some variety in the prose. You're making way too much of it, best to just get over it.


----------

